# Magpie or Broken Magpie



## love4bunnies (Aug 30, 2010)

Would you call this Holland Lop Doe(Picture makes her look bigger then what she really is) a Broken Magpie or Magpie.

She is listed as a Magpie on her Pedigree.

Her picture is on my profile.

Are they showable in Canada?

Thanks.


----------



## love4bunnies (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is a better picture of her.

Her father was a Blue Fawn Harlequin and her mother was a Tricolor-W/BLACK/G-ORG.

All her grandparents were Harlequin and Tri`s.

She is overly fat.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Aug 30, 2010)

She is a broken magpie. Very pretty, but not showable at ARBA shows.


----------



## love4bunnies (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok,Thanks.
I didn`t think she was showable.


----------



## Boz (Aug 31, 2010)

I would call her the rabbit I want!  She is gorgeous! I've always wanted a magpie!


----------



## love4bunnies (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol yes they are really nice.I was lucky to find her.
Will be breeding her in the spring to a TRI.


----------

